# habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach



## holle (18. November 2005)

hab das gerade auf ner ami-seite gefunden. scheint logisch...


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Gar nicht mal schlecht die Idee. Werde mir mal fix einen bauen und wenn ich Zeit habe heute auch mal sehen wie die laufen. :m


----------



## dorschhai (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Ist aber schon recht alt die Idee, wurde aber eben nur als Notbehelf verwendet wenn keine Köder mehr verfügbar waren.


----------



## taildancer (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Noch ein grund mehr um bier zu trinken!!!
ich brauch die kronkorken!


----------



## schakal1182 (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Wenn, dann nur mit Kölsch-Kronkorken-Blinkern :m


----------



## sammycr65 (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Also nix für Sekt, Wein und Flens-Trinker!!!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

ob die sich wohl vernünftig drehen |kopfkrat glaube nicht #t


----------



## sammycr65 (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Kommt drauf an wieviele Du schon ausprobiert hast!
Irgendwann drehen die sich bestimmt! Hicks!: #g 

"Prost" sacht de Sammy


----------



## **bass** (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

drehen tu sie nicht ordentlich aber mein grossvater fing in der zeit so seine forellen... und in meiner kiste liegt ein abgeschnittener teelöffel mit zwei bohrungen der auch i9mmer wieder mal fische fängt...


----------



## Arcanion (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

5 Dollar sind natuerlich auch ein stolzer Preis für einen behakten Kronkorken :q


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Hab mal 2 gebastelt :q

Zum testen komme ich heute allerdings nicht mehr.......


----------



## Seebaer (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal 2 gebastelt :q
> 
> Zum testen komme ich heute allerdings nicht mehr.......


 
Hallo honeybee

wünsche Dir mega viel Spaß und Erfolg damit #g 

Gruß

Seebaer


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal 2 gebastelt :q



Sehn super aus, die Dinger!


----------



## holle (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

@honeybee

sehen richtig gut aus! sag unbedingt mal bescheid ob die was bringen.
übrigens hab ich auf dem foto gesehen (der verpackung von den teilen) das die in den kronkorken vorm verbiegen noch drei stahl- oder bleikugeln platziert haben.

grüsse, holle


----------



## french fish (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

@ honeybee:

Kuck nochmal ganz oben auf dem ersten Pic. Ich glaub die haben die Kronkorken noch weiter zusammengedrückt und Geräuschkugeln eingebaut!? (Sieht auf dem gezeichneten Bildchen zumindest mal so aus, die silbernen Kügelchen)
Würde für mich auch mehr Sinn machen weil die Dinger ja sonst kaum gewicht haben & schlecht auszuwerfen sind... 
Und die Geräuschkugeln machen das Ding bestimmt noch fängiger... 

greetz @ all


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal 2 gebastelt :q
> 
> Zum testen komme ich heute allerdings nicht mehr.......


 

Jana meine Kleine !!! Du mußt nicht deinen Schmuck verwenden.......sondern Bier oder Coladeckel.#h #h #h  Aber ich muß sagen, die möchte ich haben....was soll ich Überweisen ???? Preis per PN....|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Ja das kann ich mir schon denken mit den Bleikugeln, denn ohne fliegen die Dinger bestimmt nicht gerade sehr weit.

Werd da mal kleine Tropfenbleie hinein tun. Die sollten den Zweck auch erfüllen.
Evtl. werd eich auch mal welche Pulverbeschichten und schauen wie das ganze dann aussieht.
ZUm Glück sammle ich die Kronkorken schon Ewigkeiten und habe hier einen ganzen Sack voll stehen. Waren eigentlich mal für einen Polterabend gedacht :q


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

@Reisender....das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## kanalbulle (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Prima #6
...und auch schon in deinen Shop aufgenommen - alle Achtung, das ging ja fix !!!
Aber so billig würde ich die nicht verkaufen !


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Haha Kanalbulle....Du bist ja einer......:q

Ich habe jetzt mal einen "Modifiziert" und 2 große Klemmbleie hineingetan. Muss ich nur noch wiegen auf welches Gewicht er dann kommt.


----------



## holle (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

@honeybee

sag mal ist grz nicht greiz? da war ich ab und an mal im blockhaus (früher schiller oder so)

grüsse, holle


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Jo das Schiller kenne ich auch noch......gibt es aber nicht mehr, ist nur noch eine Ruine.

Übrigens hat der oben abgebildete jetzt 9g.....wobei man das variieren kann.
Ohne Gewichte kommt er gerade mal auf 3g..


----------



## Profi (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

@honeybee
Ich will mal nen Barsch an so nem Ding sehn !


----------



## holle (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

siehste, die welt ist klein...

3g ist für sbirolino ganz gängig. und 9g reicht gut für barsch. übrigens ist die idee die teile rasselnd anzubieten auch nicht schlecht. dazu müsste man(n) oder frau  nur den gummibelag innen entfernen und stahl kugeln verwenden. na denn viel spass und viele fische mit den dingern. werd sie bei gelegenheit auch mal testen. 

grüsse, holle


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Hier ist der gewünschte Kölsch-Blinker. Also, die Düsseldorfer Fische wird der zur Weissglut treiben, die kommen schon gekocht aus dem Wasser...#h #h #h

Man beachte das fängige rot-weisse Farbspiel!


----------



## holle (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

feine sache!!!#6

|laola:

budweiser sieht äusserst fangig aus! 

vergesst nicht die gewichte!

grüsse, holle

wie wärs mit nem kronkorken-fangbuch ???


----------



## caruso (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Schöne Teilel, die Ihr da gebastelt haben.#6 

Nur, was macht Ihr, wenn ein etwas größerer Fisch sich den Korken mal reinzieht?
Meint Ihr die Löcher, in die Ihr die Sprengringe eingehakt habt, halten?

Eine Stahlachse oder ähnliches könnte den Wirbel am " Kopf " mit dem Wirbel am Drilling doch sichern.

 Nur mal ne Idee am Rande.

Bin auf Eure Tests und Fänge gespannt.Viel Glück!!!

Gruß caruso


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



			
				caruso schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Stahlachse oder ähnliches könnte den Wirbel am " Kopf " mit dem Wirbel am Drilling doch sichern.



...und das wäre dann auch die Stelle für die Bebleiung! Gute Idee!


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Jo gleich mal basteln........hehe


----------



## caruso (28. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Na, was ist denn nun mit Euren KronkorkenBlinkern geworden?

Haben die denn schon was gebracht?


caruso


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



			
				caruso schrieb:
			
		

> Na, was ist denn nun mit Euren Kronkorken-Blinkern geworden?
> 
> Haben die denn schon was gebracht?
> 
> caruso



Bis jetzt hat mich 'ne fette Bronchitis vom Wasser ferngehalten, aber jetzt bin ich wieder fit und ab nächster Woche habe ich Zeit und dann wollen wir doch mal sehen...

Ich habe übrigens auch mal 'ne Verstärkungsverbindung (Stahlvorfach) zwischen die zwei Sprengringe gesetzt, aber private Belastungstests in der Kellerwerkstatt haben gezeigt, dass die gut drei Millimeter Blech, die ich neben den Bohrlöchern stehen gelassen habe, völlig ausreichen. Die Verbindung ist aber praktisch, um Bleie drauf zu klemmen.


----------



## honeybee (28. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Ich habe mal einen am Samstag probiert und nach dem 3. Wurf wieder in die Tasche gepackt.

Ist wohl eher was zum Vertikal angeln.....


----------



## caruso (28. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

@ Jana

Schade, dass Du schon aufgegeben hast. Na vielleicht hast Du ja mal woanders mal ne Möglichkeit für einen weiteren Test.

@ Wasserpatscher

Schön, dass es Dir wieder gut geht. Bin mal gespannt, was Du damit an die Wasseroberfläche und in die Keschermaschen zauberst.



Gruß und noch viel Glück

caruso


----------



## honeybee (28. November 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Aufgegeben habe ich ja nicht. Nur denke ich, das es noch extrem Verbesserungsfähig ist.

Mit der PUlverbeschichtung, das sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick sehr schön aus. Nur durch die Oberflächenspannung kann man die "Gewichte" nicht mehr im nachhinein anbringen, da sonst der Pulverlack abplatzt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Ich habe heute mal einen kurzen Versuch gemacht (mit dem Amstel-Blinker, s.o.): Als Popper-ähnlicher Oberflächenköder gar nicht mal so übel, aber deshalb im Winter nicht gerade der Köder erster Wahl. 

Ich habe das Ding bebleibt, so war es auch gut zu werfen, trotzdem schlitterte es beim schnelleren Einziehen anmutig übers Wasser (Die Innenseite drehte sich automatisch nach oben, die bedruckte "Motivseite", wo der Fisch die Getränkemarke lesen kann, zeigte also nach unten - so muss es ja auch sein, sonst ist es ja uninteressant für das Tier.) Anders als ein Popper ging er natürlich unter, wenn ich innehielt. 

Vielleicht eher was für Frühjahr/Sommer? Ich hoffe, es finden sich noch mehr Tester!


----------



## ulschi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

ist ja lustig.


----------



## caruso (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Dann wollen wir mal noch ein paar Monate warten.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Fisch1000 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Ich mein für 5 Dollar krieg ich ja fast schon nen Rapala!!!
Ich will mal gerne wissen was passiert, wenn man diese Köder beim Anangeln an den Haken hängt, wenn die Kameraden schon über jeden Rapala mit einem aufgebogenen Haken lästern!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein für 5 Dollar krieg ich ja fast schon nen Rapala!!!


 
Ist Rapala ein helles oder dunkles Bier? |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## heinzrch (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

#h @honeybee: wenn du die Biermarke zuklebst, verwirrst du die Fische !  
Du könntest noch etwas Watte in die Kapseln mit reinkleben, und vor jedem Wurf mit Lockstoff (Budweiser z.B.) tränken, das würde die Fängigkeit sicher noch deutlich verbessern.....:m


----------



## Klason (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Achtung!!!!!!!! Bei zu schnellem wiederholen des Auswurfvorgangs kann es bei ihnen und der sich in nähe befindlichen anglern zu hybnotischen zuständen kommen!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Rapala ein helles oder dunkles Bier? |kopfkrat |supergri



Das sind ja Preise wie auf dem Oktoberfest!


----------



## ae71 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

hallo, was ist nun draus geworden? habt ihr es im sommer mal ausprobiert? wurden schon fische damit gefangen?
grüsse
toni


----------



## HD4ever (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

denke sind bestimmt alle inner Versenkung verschwunden ... :m
zum Vertikalangeln wie mal irgendwo angemerkt taugen die bestimmt auch rein gar nix #d

den meisten Spaß hat man an den DIngern sicherlich bei der Beschaffung des Bastelmaterials denke ich #g


----------



## Tschiko (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

ich hol dieses thema mal wieder aus der versenkung:m
hat da schon einer erfahrungen gemacht???!!!:l
wär doch super geil wenn man(n) die teile zum laufen bringen könnte!!!!
zum barsch und forellen ärgern würden die sicher viel spass machen die teile:vik::k


----------



## bassproshops (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Ich habe ein Video gesehn, da hatte ein Mann mal keine Köder und hat dann solche Dinger gebaut, dass ging gut auf Forelle...
Der Kerl war so ein Kampftrinker und hat dann angefangen die richtig zu produzieren und verkaufen glaube ich, im Ami-Land natürlich 

Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wo ich das gesehn habe..


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wo ich das gesehn habe..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-kOYS6LaIU&feature=related


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?! einfach einfach*

Da hab ich schon vor Jahren einen Film von Franz_16 gesehen wo er mit
Kronenkorken Forellen und nen kleinen Zander fängt.
Aber ich finde den nirgendwo mehr!

Jürgen


----------

